# Simultaneous laparoscopy and HSG...



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello girls
Hope someone here on FF might be able to help/advise me.    
After *3* ICSI tx cycles which all ended in *BFN* I recently had a hysteroscopy done under *GA*. The cons thinks I may have _a unicornuate uterus _ and has arranged for me to have a simultaneous Lap 'n' Dye and HSG  under *GA* in a couple of weeks time. I work full-time and have informed my boss that I will be off on the day of the surgery as I have to have a 'hospital procedure' done that day. She thankfully knows about my horrendous tx history to date but I've not had a chance to bring her up to speed on this latest development. I was wondering if any of you could advise me on how painful you think the procedure will be and how much time you think I might need off work to recover afterwards. I have had a HSG halted before now due to my legs going into spasm. - I'm a nervous wreck when it comes to all things medical connected with 'down below'. - I have also had a previous Lap 'n' Dye  done under *GA* but as it coincided with my hols I didn't need to take time off work. 
Sorry this message is so long-winded. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Hun
I'm really sorry to hear what you are going through.  Unfortunately, I cant be of any help to you but did not want to R & R.
I am awaiting a hysteroscopy!
Good luck with finding out more info and on your journey.  I have been in the chat room today and got some great advice from the girls, so maybe give that a go?

Take care
Ka xxx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Ka
Thank you so much for taking the time to both read and reply to my post.    
Best of luck for your upcoming hysteroscopy.     Have you a date yet? If I can be of any help please don't hesitate to ask.   I'll pop into the chatroom as soon as I have a free minute.   Work is so hectic at the mo plus I commute for an hour each way so I rarely seem to have a minute some days.  
Thanks again Ka. Take care.


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Justone!
Hows u getting on?
ive had AF arrive today after 46 days of waiting.  Only to ring the local hospital to book my appointment for a SALP to be told there were none and id have to wait til next month!!!!!  gutted.  After a good cry i wasnt gonna be beaten, so phoned back to go on the waiting list!  Not given much hope tho as obviously theres loads of us waiting for this procedure.
As ive realyy missed a period, im not rpepared to maybe wait another 2!  so phoned to see if i could go private.  They suggested rather than that maybe I could travel to another hospital within the trust! why did they not tell me me before that was a possibility?  so Im now booked in to a NHS hospital about 30 mins away, next mon, day 8 of my cycle!  Cant wait to get it done, so not even thinking about the discomfort or results etc!  

Hows things with you hun?  Its a tough ole road this init.
Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Ka40! 
Good to hear from you again!    
So  finally made her appearance for you! You were certainly put through the wars today re your op.    Fair play to you for ringing back!       You'd think sometimes these hospital admin people would realise that we don't actually *want* to put our bodies through these ops but that we really *need* them! I've lost count the no. of times I've come off the phone    after arguing with them.    Thankfully my current cons, his PA, my GP and her staff are all    
So you're a week away from surgery...  you are so right not to be worrying about the outcome etc of the op. Just try and take things as easy as possible between now and then! You'll be fine honey bunch! I promise you I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.       Don't forget to let me know how you get on!


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks hun
Hows things with you? xxx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

again *Ka40*  
I'm ok. Work is busy so the time goes really fast these days! 
Had a bit of a nightmare   when I came home from work earlier. I had left the car in reverse gear with handbrake on, only to spot it rolling back down the hill a few minutes later, thankfully brought to my attention by my two wee springers who were sitting watching it totally agog yet thankfully from a safe distance... I ran out to try and jump into the car in an attempt to stop it but in my haste fell flat on my face and grazed both my hands and knees while the car meanwhile went smashing into the hedge, breaking a headlight and deeply scratching the whole side of it on a gate. I was really shook up about it all  and ended up in tears    over the whole affair. Thankfully DH came to the rescue!  
 is due tomorrow so I'm all over the place in more ways than one!!! 
Apart from that life is quietish. What about you?


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

hi Justone, 
I had a laparoscopy and HSG in one go many years ago - about 1997 I think, in Singapore! Interested to hear you're doing this as nobody here seems to have ever heard of it ( I work with gynaecologists who were all surprised at the idea!) From what I remember, it was fine, just felt a bit out of sorts for a couple of days, but i dont think it stopped me working. My overiding memory of the occasion was being told (in ex-DH's hearing) to eat bland foods for a couple of days, and he immediately arranged for us to meet friends for dinner that night at a curry house - in Asia, not bland lol. Such caring support..... 

Hope all goes well

S x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

*Stelpo*
Thanks for your post. The  who is my cons is a wonderful man and is extremely thorough in his work. He is flummoxed   as to why no one prior to him picked up on the fact that I have a unicornuate uterus  despite all the pre-tx investigations I had.  My  GP is a fabulous woman and I asked her to refer me to him as he was mentioned very favourably by some other women in an IN support group going through tx.    I have only been ''on his books'' since my last ICSI tx cycle failed in March this year. I saw him at the beginning of June for an appt. He performed my hysteroscopy in early July and I'm having my HSG/Lap 'n' Dye done by him in two weeks time, all funded by the NHS.    Hope you don't mind me telling you  that I can see why your exH is your exH. What on earth was he thinking about?  
Best of luck!


----------

